# Kentucky Outfitters



## Gobbler123 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this inquiry but....looking for leads for REPUTABLE Kentucky trophy Whitetail outfitters with a proven track record at reasonable prices. Some mainstream outfitters seem to either get poor ratings or shoot deer smaller than we can kill here in GA.


----------



## mbrowland (Apr 19, 2016)

*Hopkinsville area*

Try the guys at Boxley Creek in Christian County.  Google Boxley Creek Outfitters.


----------



## Gobbler123 (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay, thanks for the contact. I didn't get to check the posts for a couple days. Have you hunted with this outfitter before?


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 25, 2016)

CCW is also a very good outfitter with access to lots of quality land.  The food and the hospitality are worth the trip IMO.  But the hunting was good when I was there and we were not there during the peak of the rut.

Full disclosure, I was not a paying customer.  I was filming for a TV show (which I don't do anymore).  But still, we had a great time and had some pretty good hunting.

The lodge is awesome and the food is even better.  They also have a top notch 3D range that is lighted and has a huge elevated platform.


----------



## Gobbler123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the contact. I believe they are in western KY. Any thoughts on reasonable expectations for maturity and gross scores possible?


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 26, 2016)

They are on the western side.  Near the Ill border.  Just be aware that, even with the best outfitter, your odds of harvesting a trophy whitetail are probably about 100/1.

I don't know avg. there.  I would guess you'll see several P&Y deer if you hunt for a week there.  But whether they'll be in range is anybody's guess.

The guy that runs CCW is super nice (Jason is his name I think).  Just give him a call.  I'm sure he'd love to talk for a while about what the experience would be like.


----------



## Chuck1987 (Apr 28, 2016)

Snipe creek hunting lodge by far the best I know of a four day hunt with out of state licence total is 3000


----------



## mbrowland (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow - the Boxley Creek guys are half that amount Chuck.  I have been to various outfitters in Hopkinsville area and our group returns every other year.


----------



## Hoyt66 (May 1, 2016)

Can't beat Donaldson Creek in Cadiz KY Trigg County. 3000 acres nice lodge 4 day hunt $1500 and they kill 5-8 150-200" bucks every year.


----------



## snakekiller (May 23, 2016)

Vice great place great food great hunting been there for late muzzle loader hunt got a big 10 this past Dec. Pushing 150


----------



## madie (Jun 7, 2016)

Chuck1987 said:


> Snipe creek hunting lodge by far the best I know of a four day hunt with out of state licence total is 3000



I live in the same County (Calloway) as Snipe Creek and let me assure you there is a lot better than Snipe Creek..Trigg and Christian and any Counties along the Ohio River would be your best trophy counties.


----------



## South Man (Jun 19, 2016)

CCW is a top notch outfit.


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Aug 11, 2016)

Contact Nathan , local farmer in Christian co. Ky he owns a lot of  the farms and let's you or a few people hunt a specific time for a fee , it's kinda semi guided and you stay at local hotel at your own expense, I just talked to him and he has a 500 acre farm with the late muzzle loader season open,  $ 3500. Total 4 guys , maybe 5. Split costs. This farm has 160 + class potential !! I think he has a few other hunts too, he needs help killing a ton of does too due to crop damage !! Bring big coolers lol 270.498.0160


----------



## GRT24 (Sep 7, 2016)

madie said:


> I live in the same County (Calloway) as Snipe Creek and let me assure you there is a lot better than Snipe Creek..Trigg and Christian and any Counties along the Ohio River would be your best trophy counties.



Before anyone does business with Snipe Creek you better read the 15 pages on the Kentucky Forum. 

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/threads/snipe-creek-lodge-perfect-example.150801/


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 7, 2016)

madie said:


> I live in the same County (Calloway) as Snipe Creek and let me assure you there is a lot better than Snipe Creek..Trigg and Christian and any Counties along the Ohio River would be your best trophy counties.



But but but, Snipe Creek hunts the Escarpment....


----------

